

Quick What is your technology stack? - jwtuckr

I started StartupToolShop(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startuptoolshop.com) and we&#x27;re always looking to expand our database with awesome resources from around the web that can help out our fellow entrepreneurs. So, what tools does your startup&#x2F;business use?
======
GeneralMaximus
I build web applications, so my tools are geared towards that.

Programming language + web framework: Python and Django, although I sometimes
break out Flask for smaller projects. I use PyCharm to edit both Python and
JavaScript.

Web server + application server: Nginx + uWSGI.

Database: PostgreSQL.

Front-end libraries: whatever makes sense for the project. Currently heavily
using AngularJS for CRUD apps. Since I'm not a designer, I use Bootstrap for
all non-public-facing client projects. jQuery, Underscore/Lodash, Moment.js,
etc. get added to every project at some point.

Other front-end tools: SASS, Yeoman, Grunt, Bower. My productivity has been
through the roof ever since I started using these tools. I don't think I could
ever go back to the old way of writing front-end code.

Source control: Git. BitBucket for client projects which need to be private,
GitHub for personal projects.

Project management: Pivotal Tracker. I'm still learning how to effectively use
Pivotal, but I'll get there.

Hosting: depends entirely on my clients' preferences, but I use Hetzner for my
personal projects.

Deployment: Fabric.

I don't mention any third-party monitoring, email, payment, etc. services
because I don't have enough experience with any of them to recommend them.

~~~
jwtuckr
This list is fantastic. Many of these resources I wasn't aware of already and
I'll definitely look into more. Thanks!

------
mindcrime
Not sure which aspects in particular you are referring to, but here's some of
what we use:

Revision Control - Github.com

Market Research - Hoovers.com, LinkedIn.com

VPS hosting - Rackspace Cloud

Short-lived hosting for experimental shit - Amazon AWS

CRM: SugarCRM (self hosted)

Competitive Intelligence: FUCIT - Fogbeam Universal Competitive Intelligence
Tool (internal tool)

Wiki: Mediawiki (self hosted)

Continuous Integration: Jenkins (self hosted)

Educating ourselves: Safari, Mixergy

Code: Groovy

Web framework: Grails

IDE: Eclipse

~~~
jwtuckr
Definitely hadn't heard about Fogbeam or Jenkins before, will investigate.
Thanks!

~~~
mindcrime
FUCIT isn't available to the public (yet), as it's an internal tool we built
for managing compint stuff inside our company. But... we have been chewing on
the possibility of releasing it as an Open Source project, so it may be
available at some point. If and when we do, I'll make sure to post an
announcement here on HN.

~~~
jwtuckr
Ah I see why I was having a hard time finding that particular product. Nice
acronym BTW, haha

~~~
mindcrime
Yeah, if we release it publicly we may change the name. Or not. :-)

------
Chetane
Source Control: Git + Phabricator

Development stack: Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Backbone.js (Coffeescript)

Testing: RSpec, Konacha (continuous integration using Jenkins)

Server: SaltStack for provisioning, nginx/unicorn

Deployment: Capistrano

I think that's a good overview. Then there are a lot more 3rd party services
like S3, Sendgrid, etc..

~~~
jwtuckr
Thanks, Chetane. Is there any kind of tool you find yourself wanting? Or a
similar one to replace one that isn't quite up-to-snuff?

------
jameswyse
Git / GitHub

AWS (EC2/ELB/S3/Route53)'

Saltstack (Hoping to replace this whole thing with a Docker-based solution
eventually)

Mailgun

Pin Payments (Australia)

Hipchat

And shell scripts or node.js apps to cover everything else we need!

~~~
jwtuckr
Thanks! Saltstack, Mailgun, and Pin Payments I hadn't heard about before.

------
memracom
ZeroMQ and RabbitMQ.

Some languages and databases too but those aren't nearly as important. Think
21st century 100+core CPUs loosely coupled code chunks and serious attention
paid to monitoring the health of apps, i.e. spying on those AMQP and ZeroMQ
messages.

~~~
jwtuckr
Wow, nice. What kind of work do you do?

------
jwtuckr
I appreciate all of your responses, are there any particular tools/resources
that you've been needing? Or a tool to replace one that you're unhappy with?

------
larskluge
git, github.com, codeship.io aws (s3, route53), heroku.com, and cloudflare.com
ruby, rails, mongodb, mongolab.com mailgun.org, stripe.com pivotal tracker

~~~
jwtuckr
I appreciate it larskluge! Are there services which you find yourself looking
for? Or a tools that can enable you to do something better/faster/more
efficiently?

------
doliveros
nodeJS + expressJS

angularJS

socket.io

elasticsearch

mongo

redis (for session management)

nginx (for static file serving)

git

mailchimp

~~~
jwtuckr
I'm loving elasticsearch. Never heard about it until now. Thanks!

~~~
doliveros
Yeah, it's getting a lot of attention lately. Solr is still more performant
for non-volatile data. Elasticsearch fits better in the context of a web
application, so for entreprise-level searching systems, solr is still king
imo.

------
entelarust
github.com

rackspace.com

customer.io

stripe.com

getsentry.com

circleci.com

zendesk.com

~~~
jwtuckr
Awesome! getsentry and circleci are both new to me. We're going to look into
them a little more and get them into the Tool Shop database.

------
palidanx
github.com

braintreepayments.com

amazon ec2, s3, rds

~~~
jwtuckr
Thanks so much for the response. Are you happy with these tools?

